# Stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

This on my facebook
Can you all please share to make this pup to hot handle, was snatched & stolen from owner. The 15 yr old daughter tried to stop the man and drove over foot which is now broken. The pup is 7 weeks old. The man drove off in 4x4. He's got a foreign accent. Didn't get reg unfortunately. The family are devastated. Seems the dogknappers will stop at nothing to try steal our dogs.this happened in the Walsall area WEST MIDLANDS. PLEASE SHARE FAR AND WIDE


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I truly think that stealing someone's pet is as low as you can get. Sadly, many are now ''stolen to order'' so you won't even see them on Gumtree etc. Are these scrotes just cruising round then on the off-chance they see something worth stealing? How desperately sad for the owner...I hope they get the puppy back.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have seen this and shared on facebook a few days ago, another incident similar on fb today, in fact it seems like everyday now and most seem to have foreign accents,its heartbreaking for the owners and confusing anf frightening for the dogs im sure


----------

